

Google search algo: downgrade pages bloated with ads above the fold - zalew
http://insidesearch.blogspot.com/2012/01/page-layout-algorithm-improvement.html

======
p0wn3d
Remember back in the 70's and 80's before cable TV? We only had channels 3,6,
and 7. We loved TV but couldn't stand the commercials every 5 minutes. The
internet has turned into one big TV commercial. Websites are now 10% content
and 90% ads. It is so sad that we let this get out of control. Don't get me
started on social networking and how they exist to be the big TV commercial
just to make boatloads of cash.

